# MAJUSCULES minuscules



## dany (24 Juillet 2001)

Bonjour,

Est ce qu'il existe un raccourci clavier ou autre méthode
qui permet de transformer une partie de texte frappée
en majuscule par erreur en minuscule et inversement
sous Word, excel ect... Je suis sous OS 9.1
Merci d'avance


----------



## Antiphon (25 Juillet 2001)

Pour transformer un texte, écrit en minuscules, en majuscules, il suffit, sous Word 98, de sélectionner le texte, de faire Pomme+D (ou Format&gt;Police), et de cliquer sur Majuscules dans Attributs.

Antiphon


----------



## dany (25 Juillet 2001)

Merci beaucoup, cela m'évitera de tout recommencer
lorsque je travaille en écoutant les petit oiseaux qui
chantent ! Par contre pour excel ???


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Juillet 2001)

salut, 

sur excel 98: pour passer en majuscules, utilise la macro suivante dans visual basic editor:

Sub Majuscules()
'Transforme en majuscules toutes les letrres de la zone sélectionnée
    For Each Cell In Selection
        Cell.Value = UCase(Cell.Value)
    Next Cell
End Sub

pour les minuscules: 

Sub Minuscules()
'Transforme en minuscules toutes les lettres de la zone sélectionnée
    For Each Cell In Selection
        Cell.Value = LCase(Cell.Value)
    Next Cell
End Sub

pour plus d'infos, va la 
http://ibelgique.ifrance.com/OfficeAssistant/Index.htm 

A+


----------



## dany (30 Juillet 2001)

Merci pour la réponse qui va bien m'aider et si c'est
le cas : bonnes vacances à tous !

a +


----------



## dany (30 Juillet 2001)

Merci pour la réponse qui va bien m'aider et si c'est
le cas : bonnes vacances à tous !

a +


----------



## ubikubikubik (22 Juin 2010)

bonjour, est sous Iwork existe il un raccourci clavier ?
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Juin 2010)

ubikubikubik a dit:


> bonjour, est sous Iwork existe il un raccourci clavier ?
> Merci



iWorks n'est pas un logiciel, c'est une suite qui en comporte plusieurs, Pages, le traitement de texte, sait le faire en partie ("format -> Police -> Majuscules -> Tout en majuscules"), mais à priori, pas le contraire (passer de maj en min). En ce qui concerne les deux autres softs de la suite (Numbers et Keynote), je ne pense pas que ça soit possible.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (24 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Personnellement, j'ai installé WordService, de DevonTechnologies (à télécharger ICI). Il rajoute de très nombreuses fonctions au menu Services, dont la fonction "Convertir" qui comprend ceci :

_Convertir :
		Capitaliser la première lettre des phrases	
			Capitaliser la première lettre des phrases (délimitées par '.', ':', ';' et "...")
		Capitaliser la première lettre des mots				Cmd-Majuscule-C
			Capitaliser la première lettre des mots
*Minuscules*							Cmd-Majuscule-L
			Met toutes les lettres en minuscules
*Majuscules*							Cmd-Majuscule-U
			Met toutes les lettres en majuscules
		Les tabulations en espaces					Cmd-Majuscule-D
			Convertit les tabulations en espaces
		Les espaces en tabulations					Cmd-Majuscule-O
			Convertit les espaces en tabulations
		Fins de ligne Macintosh (CR)
			Convertit les fins de ligne en 'Carriage Return'
		Fins de ligne Unix (LF)
			Convertit les fins de ligne en 'Line Feed'
		Fins de ligne Windows (CR+LF)
			Convertit les fins de ligne en 'Carriage Return'+'Line Feed'
		Citations stylées						Cmd-"
			Remplace les caractères d'encadrement de citations d'imprimerie (" et ') par des
			caractères stylés («» et &#8217
		Citations d'imprimerie						Cmd-'
			Remplace les caractères d'encadrement de citations stylés (´`&#8216;&#8217; et &#8220;&#8221;&#8222;«») par
			des caractères d'imprimerie (" et ')
		Rotation13
			Décale les caractères de 13 positions dans l'alphabet
		Encodage Windows vers Mac
			Converti le code page Windows 1252 à l'encodage MacOSRoman
		Encodage Mac vers Windows
			Converti l'encodage MacOSRoman vers le code page Windows 1252
_
Marche bien avec Pages et Numbers ; ne semble pas fonctionner (ou pas pour toutes les fonctions) avec Keynote.


----------

